# Notification sound when installing apps?



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey everyone, got my note 3 yesteryear and just rooted. I've only installed a few apps, and all of a sudden I'm getting sound notifications every time I install an app from the play store!

I suspect it's ES file Explorer, but I can't find any options for it. Any help would be appreciated!

TIA!


----------

